# Laser death (yep....it just happened).



## NLAlston (Jun 18, 2017)

Had just completed the turning, finishing and assembly of a nice pen - as a gift for one of our dsughter's co-workers.  After the fact, I thought that it would be nice to personalize it with that person's name.  So, I went about that process, with my NEJE 1000mw laser engraver.  I noticed that the laser didn't seem to be that bright, and chalked it up to my imagination - that is, until I moved along with it.  No matter WHAT burn time I selected, I wasn't getting any mentionable results, at all.  

Thinking that my chosen font might have been an issue, I created another version of the name, with a different (bolder) font, and sent it to my engraver.  I i, then, initiated a carving preview, which revealed a VERY dim light on the blank.  It was so dim that it could hardly be seen.  When I did hit the button to carve, the light did get a little brighter - but would not engrave.  

It just so happened that I'd ordered a spare unit, a while back, which arove within the past two weeks.  I pulled it out, set it up, and THIS engraver (same model, from the same manufacturer) engraved like nobody's business.  My first unit didn't smoke anywhere like this one (same settings).  

To be honest, I didn't expect any kind of longevity out of these engravers.  I mean, I paid less than $70 (each) forvthectwo that I have.  But I DID expect it to have lasted a fair bit longer than THIS.  I, not long ago, read a post (somewhere, here) about an owner (of the very same machine) having engraved 200+ pens, with his engraver.  It's been less than two months, that I've had my first engraver, and I've ONLY tried to engrave on four pens (only ONE came out passable).  

I'll be contacting the company, to see how they will handle this.  I'll have to check, and see, what the warranty is (if any) on the laser heads.  I did contact them, shortly after receiving my first unit, due to the glasses having one cracked lens.  They wanted me to take a picture and sendit to them - first - before they would consider proceeding with anything.  But, if I were going to try and beat them out of anything, do thy REALLY think it would be for a pair of those GLASSES?  

I've tried to photograph them well enough to show the crack (which spans the entire mid-width of one of the lenses), but it was never revealing enough to show that crack.  Consequently, I've just resigned myself to leaving it alone, and (now that I have a good pair, with my recent machine) using my secondary pair.  But, hopefully, they won't send me through changes on making matters right with the (apparently) burned out laser head.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I just tried the USB cables, of my newest (properly working) machine, on my previous unit - to make a determination as to whether or not the former cables had, somehow, gone bad.  Not so, though.  The very same problem occurred.  So, it is most certainly a bad laser head.


----------



## Makereality (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a similar laser, I had a similar issue and with fiddling with the focus ring things improved, my friend has a similar laser that goes out of focus tremendously when he hits start though properly focusing the beam.  As far as the lens crack, I wouldn't worry too much.  It is a 405nm wavelength in the blue spectrum and though you may see a yellowish spot In your view for some moments you probably don't need the glasses at all,or use your favorite normal sunglasses and you should be fine.  


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## keithncsu (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm starting to think they use a crappy laser diode when they ship cause I had the same issue. Not sure how many pens I had on the first one or the replacement so far, but I feel like the replacement has lasted longer. Could be a placebo though. Not sure haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mecompco (Jun 18, 2017)

Yup, par for the course. If one of these engravers is required to fulfill orders, I would certainly have a spare diode or two on hand.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello,  they are about $23 - 25 on Ebay or on Alliexpress about $20

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/150...lgo_pvid=758b8e77-d7e6-4080-adae-ac0d8db958ea


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 19, 2017)

mecompco said:


> Yup, par for the course. If one of these engravers is required to fulfill orders, I would certainly have a spare diode or two on hand.



I am not 'there', yet (fulfilling hefty orders ), but I DO aim for that.

I'd only put my first unit to task, just a handful of times - and with just one semi-successful burn.  My 2nd unit came out of the gate showing a whole different measure of power, and capability.  

Since the machines are under warranty, I am going to get the manufacturer to send me a replacement diode.  Then, I will order some spare diodes, to have on hand, in the event of something like this happening again.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 19, 2017)

That's me at 200+ so far but I do have a second unit ready to go in case the original dies. As previously mentioned for the price point that the NEJE comes in at, I consider it a bargain and my "expectations" are low in terms of overall longevity and performance for the unit. So far so good.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 19, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Hello,  they are about $23 - 25 on Ebay or on Alliexpress about $20
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/150...lgo_pvid=758b8e77-d7e6-4080-adae-ac0d8db958ea



Thanks for the link.  Much appreciation.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 19, 2017)

wood-of-1kind said:


> That's me at 200+ so far but I do have a second unit ready to go in case the original dies. As previously mentioned for the price point that the NEJE comes in at, I consider it a bargain and my "expectations" are low in terms of overall longevity and performance for the unit. So far so good.



Thanks for responding.

I'm like you, in that I hold no unrealistic expectations of these engravers lasting for extensive periods of time.  And that's ok, when the low cost of these units are factored in to the equation.  But I HAD hoped to have gotten considerably more done with my first unit.  Hopefully, a new diode will be longer lasting.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

*Laser replacemenst on ebay*

Here is a link to Laser diodes on ebay just in case you do not want to buy from Alliexpress

1500mW Laser Head For DIY Carving Engraving Machine Engraver Violet | eBay

Found on Amazon as well
https://www.amazon.com/Meterk-Carvi...924&sr=8-3&keywords=DIY+Violet+Laser+Engraver


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 19, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Here is a link to Laser diodes on ebay just in case you do not want to buy from Alliexpress
> 
> 1500mW Laser Head For DIY Carving Engraving Machine Engraver Violet | eBay
> 
> ...



Great.  Would be most interested in the Amazon option.  Thanks.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 19, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Here is a link to Laser diodes on ebay just in case you do not want to buy from Alliexpress
> 
> 1500mW Laser Head For DIY Carving Engraving Machine Engraver Violet | eBay
> 
> ...



Initially, I had thought (as was previously replied) that I'd opt for dealing with Amazon.  But, the prices seem to be better, on Ebay.

I see that these are the 1500mW varieties.  So, you are using these in your 1000mW engraver, with no issues?  I think I remember someone else stating that they COULD be used in my machine, but I just want to make sure I am remembering that, correctly.


----------



## chartle (Jun 19, 2017)

I saved this link, NEJE DK - 8 - KZ 1000mW High Power Violet Light Laser Head for Engraver Printer, its still from China.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

the 1500 and 1000 can be switched out.  I'm using the 1500 on mine.  if you don't feel comfortable then get the 1000.  

I have an NEJE clone per say  - Meterk..   they are all the same guts..


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

Here are thee 1000mw and 1500mw lasers, same peak voltage 5v.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 20, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> the 1500 and 1000 can be switched out.  I'm using the 1500 on mine.  if you don't feel comfortable then get the 1000.
> 
> I have an NEJE clone per say  - Meterk..   they are all the same guts..



There's no uncomfortability, at all.  Seeing as how you are using a bit stronger laser diode on your 1000mW machine, I can be sure that it will work just as well on mine.  

Will be ordering that 1500mW diode (possibly a couple).  And, thanks.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 20, 2017)

Anytime.  If you have questions just email me pmbroth.ny@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 15, 2017)

Booooh, huuuuuuuuh. Yup my laser diode died today after many, many images burned. Guess that I will join the club and get a replacement like others before me. No regrets whatsoever with the NEJE little laser machine. It died on me as I was engraving a Christian style cross on a leather pen case. Ironic don't you think? Died on the cross.:biggrin:


----------



## chartle (Jul 15, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> the 1500 and 1000 can be switched out.  I'm using the 1500 on mine.  if you don't feel comfortable then get the 1000.
> 
> I have an NEJE clone per say  - Meterk..   they are all the same guts..



When you installed the 1500 did you see any change in burn time, aka you had to use lower values for the 50% stronger beam?


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Oct 4, 2017)

I was able to use less power and less burning  time 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Oct 5, 2017)

Do they make a 2000Mw? diode?


----------

